# How Big Are Full Grown Female Rats? Pics PLZ



## AustinXAPMX3

So today i was talking to my Mom and Dad more about getting 2 female rats for Christmas. As we talked and i explained their needs etc. we pretty much decided 
IM GETTING RATS FOR CHRISTMAS!
Im so excited i cant wait. 

So as im asking here how big are full grown female rats? 

Thanks, Austin


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

Betty weighs 11 ounces and is about 8 inches long not including her tail, with her tail she's about 14 inches. She is almost a year old so she's full grown (at least in length, she might get a little rounder  ). The pictures were taken with a twelve inch stick. She wouldn't stand still long enough to get a decent picture, but hopefully they will help a little.


----------



## ration1802

This is Lou, she's my biggest female (fattest too, haha)

She's not fully stretched out either, fully stretched she's maybe 9 1/2 - 10 inches (not incl. tail)

Remember though - each rat is different. I have 4 sisters, each of whom are COMPLETELY different in size. I have one almost as big as Lou, and the smallest is almost half her size. I guess you'll never know what you get until they stop growing 

EDIT:

Betty is gorgeous by the way! XD


----------



## glindella

I love the top pic of betty! its like shes saying "Nooooo pikture! I gotsa cwean muh fwace!"


----------



## lilspaz68

My girls range from 296 grams









to 545 gram Kyrie (all her siblings are huge)









She's the fawn on the middle left


----------



## ration1802

Lilspaz, in the 2nd pic from bottom, back right, looks like your little rattie is giving a big ole grin hamming for the camera! LOL


----------



## lilspaz68

Hehe...Asha was deep asleep at that point.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Cool


----------



## crapola

lilspaz, your kyrie looks like my ginger... about the same size and colour... and she's my biggest girl.


----------



## lilspaz68

Hahaha...Kyrie is actually from New Brunswick. They had a terrible rat situation there and she, her sister Kamali and the rest of her litter went on a very long rat train with some dedicated rescuers to come to me.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

All the other pretty girls (and big I might add!). If I didn't have GGMR before I totally have it now!


----------

